# What's the best...?



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What's a good but not to expensive exhaust setup I can get for my 96 200sx without having the car sound like a weed wacker? I want a nice deep tone. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

The one that you put together your seld by selecting the pieces you want and then welding them or getting them welded on...


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

invisble1 said:


> What's a good but not to expensive exhaust setup I can get for my 96 200sx without having the car sound like a weed wacker? I want a nice deep tone.
> 
> Any suggestions?


why dont you try searching on some sites and look for the exhaust you lookin' for. there are some dealers that offer discount prices. check 'em.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

leigh08 said:


> why dont you try searching on some sites and look for the exhaust you lookin' for. there are some dealers that offer discount prices. check 'em.



Who buys a performance exaust at a junkyard??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Stomung is the best exhaust.. sounds pretty close to stock at idle and a nice deep tone at WOT... www.mossyperformance.com has them. Ask greg vogel


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can bet that the best ones will be the most expensive ones.
Why can't people come to grips with the fact that if you want the best, you have to pay for it.

Why don't you just say...

What is a decent budget exhaust set-up, or I don't have much cash, what is a good exhaust for $$$?


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

invisble1 said:


> What's a good but not to expensive exhaust setup I can get for my 96 200sx without having the car sound like a weed wacker? I want a nice deep tone.
> 
> Any suggestions?


pacesetter is ok but i dont have a clue what the exhaust sounds due to the cold air intake being louder but i do notice a little bit of power gain.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

kevtra97 said:


> pacesetter is ok but i dont have a clue what the exhaust sounds due to the cold air intake being louder but i do notice a little bit of power gain.


their defect is pacesetters rust out in two years


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> their defect is pacesetters rust out in two years





kevtra97 said:


> pacesetter is OK but i dont have a clue what the exhaust sounds due to the cold air intake being louder but i do notice a little bit of power gain.


i know this but hey in two years from now i plan to have a nicer exhaust anyway


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

The megan racing catbacks on ebay are alright...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

go to an exhaust shop and have them bend you a 2" mandrel bent exhaust. The noise is in the muffler/resinator installed with it, not the exhaust itself.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> go to an exhaust shop and have them bend you a 2" mandrel bent exhaust. The noise is in the muffler/resinator installed with it, not the exhaust itself.


so you are saying that it would be cheaper to have a shop bend you and exhaust and if all is right you will get the same amount of gain as if you were to buy and after market one.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> so you are saying that it would be cheaper to have a shop bend you and exhaust and if all is right you will get the same amount of gain as if you were to buy and after market one.


if you getr 2" and mandrell bends, it should be pretty close to the same gain. It all depends on what company the exhast comes from. If its a good company that does the R&D then probably not. The stromung is going to run you over $500 and will give the max HP out of it. however, for about $200 you can get an exhaust made, and maybe be lacking a small amount, but still have a quailty exhaust.

Just make sure you go to a shop that knowns what they are doing.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

try www.vrsexhaust.com . I have this on my turbo car and its still not too loud. They are just as good as the greddy or hks with the price of the megan racing. you can get them in 2.5 or 3in mandrel in aluminized or stainless steel. Or if you want you can get a piping kit from them and put whatever muffler you want on it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> try www.vrsexhaust.com . I have this on my turbo car and its still not too loud. They are just as good as the greddy or hks with the price of the megan racing. you can get them in 2.5 or 3in mandrel in aluminized or stainless steel. Or if you want you can get a piping kit from them and put whatever muffler you want on it.


those are way too big unless you are turboing your car. You might be able to get them go with a 2" but it will run like 400 dollars probably, but they are a good company


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

chris859 said:


> The megan racing catbacks on ebay are alright...


I 2nd this!! I've had one on my 200 for over a year


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there everyone. I was reading up some exhaust threads and they seem to be a few year back when someone has posted. I am currently looking to replace my catback. Mine is just rusting out and an my muffler pipe from the front has separated from the muffler. And my pipe after the cat is one piece, welded together by previous owner/s.

Has pacesetter address its rusting issue? 

I see a few websites sell, what looks like the same catback. Not much cash available here too. I did see a few weeks back prices below $200. They have seem to have disappeared.

Any recommended web site to purchase from? I want to be sure, the ones I see, the pics seem not to be the right kind. Been looking at ebay and google shopping option. 

thanks.


----------

